# Raise the message limit



## wlanboy (May 21, 2013)

Hi MannDude

I wanted to write you a message but it looks like your message box is full.


The following errors were found

The member MannDude cannot receive any new messages

Maybe we should raise the message limit in this forum?


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Agree with @wlanboy.  Had same thing happen earlier with @MannDude account.


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

I thought I did this already. Lemme check again.


----------



## wlanboy (May 21, 2013)

Maybe you just have to clean your inbox


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

What the heck. I set it to override the default last night. Now it should/may work as I allowed all groups who can PM the ability to override the default limit, but I can't seem to find the setting to change the default storage limit to XXX. So now your inbox or my inbox may be full, but you can still send/receive (I think).

Weird.


----------



## wlanboy (May 22, 2013)

Yup weird. I did not find anything on the profile settings page. So I tought that must be a global setting.

For me it is still 50:


```
28% of your quota (50 messages)
```


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Yup weird. I did not find anything on the profile settings page. So I tought that must be a global setting.
> 
> For me it is still 50:
> 
> ...


Mine still shows 50 even though it's 100% full and I've still been getting / sending messages.


----------

